# A middle name to go with emilia?



## crazyguider

We were going to call our baby emilia Minnie Edwards 
However we have had second thoughts on the Minnie part as it's too many m,s 
We also like sophia as a middle name but they both end in ia 

Can you all help us by making some suggestions 
I prefer older names rather than modern and we are open to welsh names also or Celtic


----------



## CedarWood

Emilia is very pretty:flower:

Emilia Dera

Emilia Ruby

Emilia Daphne

Emilia Tomasina


----------



## LoolaBear

Emilia Niamh
i think thats pretty :flower: xx


----------



## discoclare

Emilia Sophie
Emilia Daisy
Emilia Rose
Emilia Grace
Emilia Lucy
Emilia Jane
Emilia Kate
Emilia Lily
Emilia Cerys
Emilia Carys
Emilia Beth
Emilia Anne
Emilia Ruth
Emilia Hope
Emilia Rhian
Emilia Faith
Emilia Lauren
Emilia Charlotte
Emilia Isabel
Emilia Catherine
Emilia Abigail
Emilia Annabel
Emilia Bridget
Emilia Sian
Emilia Iris
Emilia Helene
Emilia Penelope
Emilia May


----------



## RubyRainbows

LoolaBear said:


> Emilia Niamh
> i think thats pretty :flower: xx

I was going to suggest the same -- very pretty!


----------



## shelleney

Emilia Rose I think
:flower:


----------



## crazyguider

We have decided to go back to emilia minnie after 2m
of delibirating lol


----------



## odd_socks

Emilia Niamh
Emilia bow


----------



## Heather212

I like the fact that Emilia Sophia rhymes 

Emilia Maria or Mariah

Emilia Josephine

Emilia Jacqueline

Emilia Beatrice


----------



## lovemybabe

Emilia Ruth is lovely :)


----------



## odd_socks

*emilia grace is nice *


----------



## lovieleigh

Emilia Jane I think works really well :D xx


----------

